# The Car is Doomed



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

In a paper to be published in the Energy Policy journal, Monash University researchers said massive cuts in carbon emissions from transport are needed that would mean a near-total shift from the private car to public transport.

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Me thinks Chicken Little is loose among us and his name is "Professor Ross Garnaut".

Try to tell anyone outside of a large city to ride the "public transport".

In states like Kansas and Montana, I am sure the personal car or truck is dead....

Global climate change is not caused by man and now the big news seems to be that the climate changed COOLER by a degree or so in the last 20 years.

Oops, what is Algore to do?????


----------



## Bongo (Dec 1, 2007)

Coley, although i didnt read the article, i have to say I agree with the thoughts. the personal car will either be destroyed or radically altered in the next few decades. at current world consumption, we will running aground on oil resources in the next few decades. we'd need to get off our oil needs as soon as possible to reduce economic-recessive backlash, regardless of whether the world is warming or cooling.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I read the article and they might curtail auto usage in large urban areas, where mass transit is available, but that is a small area of the country.

Rural areas will still be serviced by personal cars and trucks, which may be powered by fuel cells or other means.

A breakthrough on batteries could be a big help, but we will have many home remedies for personal auto transportation.

So the car as we know it today may change, (I won't say doomed), but we will never all, be serviced by mass transit.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

If the car is doomed, it is not because of climate change, but rather because of an oil shortage. We haven't exactly run out yet, but at the rate that the developing world is coming on line, oil will become prohibitively expensive. Heck, it's projected to cost $126 per barrel by this time next year.

As for the car contributing to global climate change... why is the electric car such a well kept secret? Cars don't need to be run on gasoline. Heck, we've only been using gasoline for automotive transportation for about 100 years. Why would we not be able to switch to electric in the next 40 years or so?

I'm not giving up my car. I love driving cars, I love working on cars, I love racing cars, I love talking about cars, etc. I ride my bicycle 22 miles/day, and I love my car!  If I need to surround my house with wind powered alternators so that I can make hydrogen, compress it into tanks and drive my Corvair, then I will do it. I don't care if it takes me 6 months to make enough hydrogen to drive 5 miles. I love my car.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Its because of people like this that alternatives are tainted and things like the electric car are dismissed as something for pot smoking tree huggers. I hope to never be considered an EXPERT when morons like this claim the title for themselves.

And they still paid him for it!

Maybe being an "expert" has its perks.

Hey lexus where have you been?


----------

